# Jakies dziwne dowiazanie.

## dylon

Witam.

Dawno temu, przypadkiem (nie pamietam jak) zrobilem sobie w katalogu glownym "dzwine" dowiazanie o nazwie "~" do katalogu "root".

ls -la / pokazuje:

```
-rw-r--r--   1 root   root   22929996 Dec 17  2007 ~

```

Nie jest to zwykly symlink ani hardlink (jak sie doczytalem, ich nie mozna tworzyc do katalogow).

Proba skasowania powoduje kasowanie katalogu... root  :Sad: 

Wczesniej to ignorowalem, ale zaczyna mnie ostatnio juz wkurzac.

Jak to wykasowac?

----------

## SlashBeast

Pewnie sam to zrobiłeś chcąc np. przekierować/skopiować coś do ~/ a wyszło Ci ~ samo, daj poprostu rm "~"

----------

## dylon

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> daj poprostu rm "~"

 

No wlasnie nie moge... w ten sposob kasuje rowniez "root"  :Sad: 

Zapomnialem dopisac na poczatku. Blad fs-a to tez nie jest. fsck przechodzi bez bledow...

----------

## SlashBeast

no to rm "\~"

----------

## wuja

A może uda Ci się zmodyfikować dowiązanie tak, żeby wskazywał jakiś utworzony pusty katalog.

----------

## canis_lupus

Odpal liveCD, skopiuj gdzieś katalog /root, usuń ~, wrzuć /root z powrotem.

----------

## dylon

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Odpal liveCD, skopiuj gdzieś katalog /root, usuń ~, wrzuć /root z powrotem.

 

I tu pies pogrzebany... To jest serwer pocztowy (niestety bez backupu)... nie chce mu przerwy robic.

----------

## SlashBeast

To odpal mc, najdzie na ten plik/katalog/symlink/whatever i F8.  :Smile: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Hmm, a katalog /root chyba by mozna wyciąć na żyjącym systemie.

----------

## Piecia

Najedź na symlinka w mc i wciśnij ctrl-x s to zmieni źródło dowiązania. A file co pokazuje?

----------

## dylon

```
file /~

/~: gzip compressed data, from Unix
```

ze niby to cos jest jeszcze skompresowane?

a ctrl+x s to przeciez jest tworzeniem symlinka wiec to raczej mi nic nie da  :Sad: 

----------

## Piecia

 *dylon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> file /~
> 
> ...

 

Niestety dalej nie wiem co zrobić, może coś da wymuszenie fsck. A tak z ciekawości do katalogu root'a masz dostęp? Może zmienić uprawnienia do ~root i spróbuj usunąć ten "plik".

Co do mc: naciśnij ctrl, naciśnij x, puść x ciągle trzymając ctrl, naciśnij s

----------

## dylon

fsck przechodzi bez bledow...

ctrl+x+s w mc daje:

```
"~" is not a symbolic link
```

[EDIT]

Problem juz nie istnieje... skasowalem to ustrojstwo z livecd a katalog "root" przywrocilem sobie z backupa

[/EDIT]

Dzieki wszystkim za probe pomocy.  :Smile: 

----------

